# What kind of paint to use on bathtub skirt?



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

I'd use an Acrylic with Ceramic. We sell one from Davis called Perfection that had microban in it to prevent mold and mildew and the ceramic gives it a tough scrubbable finish. Davis is regional though. There are others on the market more widespread such as PPG and Grahm.


----------



## Da Vinci (Jul 1, 2007)

martyshel said:


> I recently installed a whirlpool tub in my new bathroom. The tub is surrounded by drywall (greenboard) on two sides and has a wooden lip on the other two sides. The tub is skirted in panelboard. I know I should line the tub with marble or tile but my wife doesn't want that. What kind of paint should I use to avoid water damage to the drywall, boards?


We have this type of situation a lot in the estate homes we paint. The best way to treat is to prime everything with a good quality primer - Zinsser 123 acrylic on greenboard with topcoat of BM Ironclad super satin tinted to whatever color you want (paint 2 topcoats- drying overnight in between coats). 

On the wood paneling, the absolute best way is to paint 2 coats of Zinsser Cover Stain oil based primer. Now, we always coordinate with the contractor to be able to seal these panels inside and out- covering everything before final install. That way, if there is any moisture that gets on, the wood is protected and sealed.

Then we finish up with 2 coats oil based paint (BM Ironclad Super Satin). We've never had a tub peel when we treat it this way.

Bay Area Painting Company


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

And don't forget to caulk the "tub surface- to wall" areas good with a paintable silicone or latex with silicone (paintable) caulking...prior to painting!


----------



## martyshel (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys, you've been a big help. I think I'll go with two coats of high quality oil based primer and come back with two coats of the Sherwin Williams oil based paint that was left over from my doors and trim a couple of weeks ago. One more question..... my contractor painted the bathroom walls with a latex paint and left about a 4 inch strip around the top of the tub non-painted. Can I paint a 8 - 12" strip around the top of the tub with the oil-based paint and make it blend in with the latex, if they are both semi-gloss?


----------



## Da Vinci (Jul 1, 2007)

martyshel said:


> Thanks for the tips guys, you've been a big help. I think I'll go with two coats of high quality oil based primer and come back with two coats of the Sherwin Williams oil based paint that was left over from my doors and trim a couple of weeks ago. One more question..... my contractor painted the bathroom walls with a latex paint and left about a 4 inch strip around the top of the tub non-painted. Can I paint a 8 - 12" strip around the top of the tub with the oil-based paint and make it blend in with the latex, if they are both semi-gloss?


Wow. They still have oil based at your Sherwin WIlliams? Out here in California, SW is all latex now. You can paint the oil on top of the latex, but it won't blend. Even if they're both same sheen, there will be a difference between oil and latex. Sorry, if you want it to look good- repaint with oil- at least around the tub surround...

Bay Area Faux Finisher


----------

